# Comunicacion de PC a telefono Celular



## Ernesto Rodríguez (Jul 25, 2006)

Deseo saber si es necesaria la construccion de un generador de tramas fbus, para podernos comunicar con el Celular desde la pc, o con el cable de comunicacion del celular que se compra es suficiente y despues necesito saber si para la programacion de la comunicacion de la pc al celular es forzoso utilizar  comandos AT para su programacion o con el J2ME es suficiente?

necesito comunicar estos para un proyecto de la escuela.

por su atensión muchas gracias.


----------



## Rafale (Ago 8, 2006)

lo del fbus no creo, usar comandos AT menos, date una vuelta por este foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about1590.html


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2006)

Tambien puedes usar modulos de Multitech que ya traen integrado un modem GSM


http://www.multitech.com/PRODUCTS/Families/SocketModemGPRS/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4657.html

Saludos


----------

